# How much did you lose on your clen cycle?



## charlotte88

Started yesterday obveously not expecting anything..

But just wondered at what rate / how much did you lose? And how much in total over cycle?


----------



## Queenie

Oh so they're definitely clen then?  x


----------



## XRichHx

This is an impossible question because it depends on your diet exercise you etc.


----------



## charlotte88

RXQueenie said:


> Oh so they're definitely clen then?  x


Hope so.. Took 40 today and still abit shakey now..

(rich) that's why I asked on your clen cycle not how much will I lose etc.. Just asking for a variation.

My diet is good and I do about 1 hour cardio 4x week


----------



## XRichHx

charlotte88 said:


> Hope so.. Took 40 today and still abit shakey now..
> 
> (rich) that's why I asked on your clen cycle not how much will I lose etc.. Just asking for a variation.
> 
> My diet is good and I do about 1 hour cardio 4x week


Fair enough. Maybe a pound or two extra. It's not a miracle worker tbh best bet is to keep smashing cardio with it. Keep the dose like that until you feel the affects wearing off then up. I never went past 80mcg personally.


----------



## legoheed

never went past 80 lol .. i went up to 240 1 day! holy **** what a day that was lol


----------



## Chris86

I'm on 200 tomorrow should be a fun day lol


----------



## JusNoGood

legoheed said:


> never went past 80 lol .. i went up to 240 1 day! holy **** what a day that was lol


I did 120 but I was shaking like a leaf...everyone at work thought I was nervous or scared lol. 80 for me.


----------



## leeds_01

charlotte to answer your question i ave c.1.5 lbs per week loss

i never go above 160


----------



## JusNoGood

To answer the op..varied between 2-5 lbs a week. mainly down to how well I tracked and kept to my cals deficit...and didn't cheat.


----------



## leeds_01

JusNoGood said:


> To answer the op..varied between 2-5 lbs a week. mainly down to how well I tracked and kept to my cals deficit...and didn't cheat.


5lbs a week mate fqck me - hope u on cycle when u cut?


----------



## Chris86

I've been on 5 days and down 5 lbs but I drop weight fast even with out it.


----------



## Tassotti

Chris86 said:


> I've been on 5 days and down 5 lbs but I drop weight fast even with out it.


why bother then ?


----------



## Chris86

Tassotti said:


> why bother then ?


Going on Hols in 3 weeks man so want to loss as much fat as I can


----------



## JusNoGood

leeds_01 said:


> 5lbs a week mate fqck me - hope u on cycle when u cut?


Yep sure am, var  Didnt see and muscle loss at all just looking a lot slimmer and defined.


----------

